# anyone else paranoid at night?



## arntk519 (Jun 24, 2009)

is it just me or is anyone else on the forums paranoid at night? For whatever reason I'm always afraid I won't make it through the night.... every little noise I hear makes me jump. I always have my house key and my cell phone on me at night, and my shoes nearby in case something bad happens.

anyone else paranoid? I wonder if I'm afraid of the dark?


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

I hate the night. I usually sleep during the day, but lately, the heat has been so bad, I've had to go to bed "early". :blank


----------



## Darkjackwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, I do get that a lot. Not so much a I use to though.


----------



## SummerSara (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes!! I have slept with my mase under my pillow and my cell phone next to my bed. I always hear things that are nothing. My boyfriend used to always listen to me but I know he was annoyed when he lived long distance and I would wake him up every week.


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

I get freaked out if the curtains aren't closed when it gets dark out. Like I think I'll look out and someone will be there staring at me. The other day I forgot to close the kitchen window before it got dark and almost had a heart attack when the damn blinds wouldn't shut quickly. Argh.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Sorry you feel that way. I love the night. Love it. I can hardly wait for it to some and when it does, I wish it would never end.

I think I take so much comfort in the night because I know most people probably feel the way you do about it. Most people are at ease more during the day and are uncomfortable, restless and maybe even a little frightened at night. I feel like I'm free at night. People can't see me. I can take out the garbage and nobody will be watching me. I can go outside and walk around and there's nobody. It's peaceful and quiet.

I do get a little scared if I walk by the woods and think there might be wild animals really close to me and I don't know it. Sometimes I hear animal noises I can't even identify at night. That sounds really scary.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

TaniaN said:


> I get freaked out if the curtains aren't closed when it gets dark out. Like I think I'll look out and someone will be there staring at me. The other day I forgot to close the kitchen window before it got dark and almost had a heart attack when the damn blinds wouldn't shut quickly. Argh.


 When I was a kid, we lived out in the middle of nowhere in the mountains. One night I looked out my bedroom window and there was a bear looking in at me!  Right by my window! I couldn't believe it. At first I didn't even realize what it was. I just saw these eyes and this face but it didn't register for some reason. I mean, even if you're in the woods, you're not really expecting a bear to be right by your window like that. And then it dawned on me and every hair on my body stood on end. I was so scared I didn't know what to do! I wouldn't sleep in my room for like 2 weeks.


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

TaniaN said:


> I get freaked out if the curtains aren't closed when it gets dark out. Like I think I'll look out and someone will be there staring at me.


I'm the same way.

i am so paranoid when it gets dark. i have planed escape routes in my head for if something happens. i also have a rape whistle for when im out at night, i don't think it would really do anything, but i just feel better when i have it.


----------



## katnip43 (Jul 10, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> Sorry you feel that way. I love the night. Love it. I can hardly wait for it to some and when it does, I wish it would never end.
> 
> I think I take so much comfort in the night because I know most people probably feel the way you do about it. Most people are at ease more during the day and are uncomfortable, restless and maybe even a little frightened at night. I feel like I'm free at night. People can't see me. I can take out the garbage and nobody will be watching me. I can go outside and walk around and there's nobody. It's peaceful and quiet.


Me too. I HATE being out in public in the daytime. It just makes me feel more self conscious. I refuse to go to Walmart before 10 or 11pm when it's totally dark and there are hardly any people in the store. I also hate summer, the unrelenting sunshine that's here 363 days out of the year (NM) and the heat make me crabby and irritable. And I can't wait until this stupid daylight savings time ends and I don't have to wait until 9pm for my vampire a*ss to want to go out in public. I never even go to my mailbox until it gets dark because I'm afraid I'm going to run into somebody walking there dog or what and feel the need to converse with them. Everybody here probably thinks I'm an uptight conceited b*tch, but I'm quite the opposite...

So far I haven't talked to anyone in my apt complex, but right now, I'm about to wack the guy upstairs upside the head if he doesn't stop with the noise and his kids or siblings running up and down the stairs.


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> When I was a kid, we lived out in the middle of nowhere in the mountains. One night I looked out my bedroom window and there was a bear looking in at me!  Right by my window! I couldn't believe it. At first I didn't even realize what it was. I just saw these eyes and this face but it didn't register for some reason. I mean, even if you're in the woods, you're not really expecting a bear to be right by your window like that. And then it dawned on me and every hair on my body stood on end. I was so scared I didn't know what to do! I wouldn't sleep in my room for like 2 weeks.


I probably would've died on the spot


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

It's actually partially chemical. Sometimes I'll get extremely depressed late at night and start having paranoid thoughts about things that I was fine with during the day. Serotonin levels drop and melatonin levels increase to signal sleep. Serotonin is what all those anxiety and antidepressent meds try to increase to counter those problems.


----------



## Braxietel (Jan 9, 2009)

I get pretty paranoid at night, not that I'm not paranoid during the day, but I'm certainly much more paranoid at night.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't know if this will help the people who are afraid of getting their houses broken into. The odds are quite good this is never going to happen in your lifetime. Of course certain factors such as location can increase/decrease these odds


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

I read somewhere that some psychologist(?) said that people who stay awake all night & sleep in the daytime, do so because they have a fear of death. 

Can probably give a reference for it if anyone wants one.

I don't know if I agree with it or not.

I think some people's uh...biorythms? might just make them night time people.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

helpless said:


> I read somewhere that some psychologist(?) said that people who stay awake all night & sleep in the daytime, do so because they have a fear of death.
> 
> Can probably give a reference for it if anyone wants one.
> 
> ...


Interesting! I believe it. 
It makes sense because of the losing consciousness thing. I *hate* that feeling.
I don't meditate either because _I don't like to feel too relaxed because I start worrying that I might die_. Like my heart will slow down and just stop! :teeth


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

OH YA nightime for me is scary. i sleep with my machete it give me so much comfort:squeeze ever since something killed my chickens ive been scared of the night i cannot find an explanation to what happen to them:wtf


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Mm I actually really like night time, I tend to sleep all day and stay up all night. It's just so dark and peaceful and my SA goes wayyy down, I actually want to go up and talk to random people. There's no heat (where I live anyway), no traffic, no lines at stores, the stars and moon are out, and just so much more. I don't even know why people prefer day time. My favorite time of the day is dusk, right when the sun is going down but not pitch black. I hate sunrise for some reason though. Probably because it means I have to deal with another day with SA.


----------



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

I love the night too. It's the only time when I can be in my room and know for certain no one will knock or come in. I also like sunrise and sunset. I can't stand when the sun is out in full force. It's too bright, and it's like the day is trying to force me to be cheerful.


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

arntk519 said:


> is it just me or is anyone else on the forums paranoid at night? For whatever reason I'm always afraid I won't make it through the night.... every little noise I hear makes me jump. I always have my house key and my cell phone on me at night, and my shoes nearby in case something bad happens.
> 
> anyone else paranoid? I wonder if I'm afraid of the dark?


Not only from people breaking in or from a disaster (like a fire) happening. My paranoia also comes with waking from a bad dream, or waking up just feeling paranoid, too. There can be a combo or a single type of paranoia involved like fear of spiders, dying, or  God forbid, the devil.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

I dont get paranoid but i get real anxious whenever i lie down and try to sleep. I only sleep in the morning. i think i might be afraid of the dark or....sleeping!?


----------



## nemasket (Mar 23, 2007)

I hate it when it's dark (I'll only turn the light off right before I fall asleep) and I agree about the death thing - somehow I feel my mortality more at night. It's not just thinking about scary things, but feeling more vulnerable to danger as well. 

I've always had trouble falling asleep, so night represents a time when I often just lay and worry. I'd love to get to the point where it's when I rest and feel comfortable and relaxed, but I don't think that's in my personality. I'm much happier when the sun is up and I can distract myself with activity


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

No - I love the night! Night time is probably the only time when I have privacy in my house - I can go on the computer knowing that nobody will be watching me etc etc. 
I sometimes just like sitting in the dark...I guess it's relaxing that way.
I find walking at night very peaceful as well since there's hardly anyone around and plus, nobody can really see you anyway.
I'm a self confessed night-child


----------



## RevisionOnTwo (Aug 25, 2009)

TaniaN said:


> I get freaked out if the curtains aren't closed when it gets dark out. Like I think I'll look out and someone will be there staring at me. The other day I forgot to close the kitchen window before it got dark and almost had a heart attack when the damn blinds wouldn't shut quickly. Argh.


LOL I do the exact same thing. It used to be really bad like I'd go up to the window and quickly shut the blinds without looking at the window while I was doing it. Now it's not as bad, but I can't sleep in a room with any blinds open. The window can be wide open as long as there's a curtain/screen blocking view I'm fine.


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

I generally love the night. I live in the country and it's so quiet at peaceful. During the Summer, I usually don't go to bed until 4a.m. Now, I'm renting a house at college and I actually hate the night. I get very jumpy when I hear noises and it's culture shock going from country to city life. So in my current situation I can sympathize with you. I've been sleeping with my rosary next to my bed. Not sure it'll do any good if a burglar comes in, but it makes me feel a little better.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I can get very freaked out at night if no one else is home. I sleep with a hammer and a dull knife next to my bed (not sure if that makes me sound insanely creepy or what :S). Last time I was home alone and it was dark, I could swear I heard a noise in the basement so I grabbed the hammer and slowly made my way down there.. I felt like I was in a horror movie. But it can be quite scary. Especially windows... I always expect to see a creepy face staring at me. I do like the night too though. I really like the complete darkness in my room at night when I fall asleep and the quiet atmosphere.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I lived alone in an apartment a couple of years ago. Lets just say I slept with a baseball bat beside my bed every night :afr


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I live alone in a 6 plex.. it REALLY creeps me out being alone at night!!


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Outside my bedroom window overlooks my gravel driveway, and I always hear sounds of someone walking on top of the gravel. I used to get paranoid thoughts/nightmares that two men were going to climb up my window and kidnap me, but thankfully, those thoughts have dissipated.


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

I used to hate going out in public at night. I'm not entirely sure why. It might have been because when I was tired it heightened my anxiety.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i used to be very paranoid at night, up until age 13 or so. after a brief while of lying down i'd suddenly become supersensitive to the slightest sound i hear outside of my bedroom and i would imagine someone was there to hurt me. my anxiety would be really intense too, heart pounding, sweating, etc, and i would be so scared of getting attacked in some way that i didn't want to move out of worry of bringing attention to myself. it was really odd and embarrassing when i thought about it, but i was like this almost every single night. i definitely lost a lot of sleep because of it.
i've always had at least 2 cats as well, so i would hear sounds they make sometimes.


i had the most paranoia about that when i lived in a 4th floor apartment. which was odd because now i live in a house and it would be much more likely there would be intruders here.


but yea, now i adore the night. always my favourite part of the day. if i could i would go to sleep at 6:30am, wake up in the afternoon or evening as the sun is setting. ahh, that would be a dream. 
my anxiety is just so much lower as well. i feel relaxed and at ease, perhaps because it is quieter out. it's the same for when i'm out even if its really late like 4am.
i'm regularly alone for a couple nights on some weekends which i love. i can stay up late, have a shower with the door open and blast music loud. its fun.


i think a good way to get over the fear is to confront it head-on, sort of. some nights, stay up late and keep all the lights on and do something that will keep you busy like watch a tv show you enjoy or play music. you'll realize that there isn't actually anything there and there isn't any way for someone to get in. i know its different when its dark and you try to sleep because you can't see if there is anyone but i find when i started doing that more i'd realize how its not different in the day time at all.


sometimes at night when i have my window open (which i love to do as well, especially if it's raining or the weather is nice), because of how the townhouses are situated sounds that are made in the courtyard are amplified and louder than they would be. so footsteps seem really close, or someone talking, or any random sounds. rarely it freaks me out since it's easy for them to see me through my bedroom window and i would have to close my blinds. i think i have heard gunshots far off at night, i don't know if i'm just paranoid but i'm sure at least once it was a gunshot (that **** goes down here sometimes). meh, don't care all that much though.


----------



## SRM6707 (Aug 30, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> I can get very freaked out at night if no one else is home. I sleep with a hammer and a dull knife next to my bed (not sure if that makes me sound insanely creepy or what :S). Last time I was home alone and it was dark, I could swear I heard a noise in the basement so I grabbed the hammer and slowly made my way down there.. I felt like I was in a horror movie. But it can be quite scary. Especially windows... I always expect to see a creepy face staring at me. I do like the night too though. I really like the complete darkness in my room at night when I fall asleep and the quiet atmosphere.


Defiantly not lol I sleep with this huge hammer like thing, a knife under the matress, one under the pillow, and a cell phone by my bed. Even considering getting a gun permit becuz a knife diesnt really work unless whoever breaks in only has a knife and the chances of that... slim to none. If I hear a noise I grab the knife and wait.. because my hopes is if someone breaks in, theyll take what they want nd leave. I don't go look because in the horror movies that always ends badly lol I too am afraid to see someone looking at me.. but what really freaks me out is someone knocking at my room door (I keep it closed and locked) when Im home alone.

But, I used to love the night and was almost always home alone and it never bothered me. I think for me, this came along with my SAD. I perform rituals at night. All the TVs have to be on, doors closed, double check doors and windows, ect. It has become just as obsessive as my anxiety disorder lol

&it could also be because when I was 12 I had someone open my room window and begin to climb through my blinds. It was real random..I heard the window open slowly and then all the blinds crinkle.. thank god I wasnt sleeping. I picked up a bat and hit the blinds and the person ran off.
& a fear of death...


----------



## untouchable (Sep 11, 2009)

I actually have a rolling pin next to my bed. Not that I can fight back or anything (I have the muscle mass of a muppet). But other than living in a bad area, I find night to be more peaceful because everything is still. Especially the time in the morning before everything comes back to life, where you're the only one awake and you almost think there's nothing wrong in the world....


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Sometimes i am jumpy at night when i hear noises or when my mind goes into hyperactive mode. More than once i have gone downstairs to check on some noise armed with something.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

max4225 said:


> I'm usually most jittery in the morning. The sun is up and people can suddenly see me.


It's anxiety that wakes us up. The trigger to pull us out of sleep is the same as anxiety.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I leave a fan running, or a space heater fan in the wintertime.


----------

